# extra bio filtration from canister



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi I was playing around with my filters and come up with this. I hooked the out put from my canister in an old aquaclear HOB. The Aquaclear is filled with bio sponge. Any thoughts?

Tony


----------



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That's different! I would still worry about the chance of over flowing the power filter at some point so definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## Bankrupter (May 31, 2015)

I love the idea.. Think most of us have an old hang on in the extra parts box somewhere. Hows it working months later? I even have a dead one with bio wheels!


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Deeda said:


> That's different! I would still worry about the chance of over flowing the power filter at some point so definitely keep an eye on it.


That's an Aqua Clear, which have a lever mechanism built on the outside bottom of the filter, that is designed so you can set it so overflow will go back into the tank...................and not on the floor.

To the OP, I do like that set up, since it limits by-pass.


----------



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks, its still going strong. I have changed out the sponge for ceramic bio media


----------



## thedood (Sep 15, 2015)

I am doing a similar project. I posted mine in the wrong forum and asked a mod to move it. How is this working for you?


----------

